# Kibble and Whole real foods all cooked very slow to ensure your mates get more



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This is both sides of the ditch for other options and made easy for more folks to do

You Tube messed up the speaking

they must be Blonde as well 

Substance, supplements and Kibble used as the grabber one the waters make them open some

and a better delivery system using them once warm waters hit the mix.

Cell level , blood levels much faster and the values will last longer with this easy process for them

Stored earned foods into the Core

I used fresh King Salmon slow cooked, free grazing chicken and turkey slowly cooked , and dried venison and top end kibble as the food choices

supplements were greens , pre and probiotics, digestive enzymes, Vit E flax seed and warm waters

and I will fix the sound

they love me ;D :

This is a little modified example of Dr Beckers raw food diets and yes she has more gifts then me in a controlled room"

This one many could do and provide as many gifts and far less time served and get great results just another process

God bless the Reds

http://youtu.be/7GBb1W1TPQ4


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Slow cooked is the key 8) I read high temps destroy proteins fast. 


Most proteins from mammals have a temperature optimum for their biological function at around 37°C. Temperatures above 43°C will denature most mammalian proteins more or less quickly. At 55°C, complete denaturation takes place within one or two hours, at 95°C only a couple of minutes.

Have to work on ice (4C, 39F) is to keep proteins active. 

Any wonder why dogs and cats did not need to invent fire?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Doc"

Holiday

this short vids for you


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Rudy! 

Definitely taking note


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you 

trust the core more

all of us face body inflammation and diseases

I means much less to Me know 

We can help 1 to a Victory

life is short

smile miles for less


----------

